# chair recommendation?



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, I am old. I need a light, portable but comfortable chair for trials. Anything I can get online you would recommend?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We got two complimentary folding chairs with carrying bag several years ago when we bought a Ford Explorer. Going to trials and my daughter's crew races are the only times we've used them but they're very satisfactory. I've seen folding chairs that might be good in Costco in late spring or early summer. Don't know if they still have them. Clean Run has some on their website. _cleanrun.com _


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends on what kind of chair you want. A lot of people like the kind with the little fold out table on the side, because the part you sit on is very sturdy. But the chairs can be heavier. I like the kind that fold up and you stick in a bag, but the seat area can be saggy, which causes some people back problems.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the one with the fold up table.. much more comfortable.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I like "Picnic Time" chairs. They are a little pricey, and places do have knock offs. I like that they support my back, and have a proper seat. Bag chairs hurt my back and I can't get out of them. Picnic Time do have the fold out side tables and other fun storage pockets. To me they are worth the price. They come in a director chair height too. I just have 3 of the regular chairs. They are not heavy and some come with shoulder carrying straps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's their basic chair

http://www.picnictime.com/sports-chair.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Another vote for the Picnic Time chairs, the other ones start to hurt my back. Plus I like the table and pockets!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't really remember where we got them, but I keep a couple bag chairs (LOL) in the trunk. One thing I definitely can say is they were a bit more expensive than the ones you buy from BB&B. The one was over $100 and the other was about $70? They're pretty sturdy. Feels like I'm sitting in a hammock - which is comfy for me (I've been known to slouch down and glaze over), but not for everyone. 

Check on Amazon.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

My favorite stool is shown below. I have had one for over 3 years and it is still in good shape. Fairly light to carry, comfortable, and listed up to 300lbs....I know Cabela's has them, and probably others....

*Primos® Double Bull QS3 Magnum Tri-Stool*
Cabela’s $29.99


----------

